
Ask HN: Is it possible to run a front end as a service business? - technicalotter
I want to create a SaaS business whose main value prop is a clean frontend interface through a JavaScript SDK. My concern is that some users may just pay for one month and just copy my frontend components and keep using them. Is there anyway to protect from that happening?
======
smt88
I'm using and enjoying Forest from forestadmin.com which is a hosted frontend
that talks to an API that I host. None of my data hits their backend. It's
awesome.

